# Too hot?



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2006)

My Sapphire X1600 pro vpu is running on a very high temperature, when idle, ATI catalyst "overdrive" reads 60C  (NOT overclocked)

While at the same time my cpu is 37C and HDD 41C.

Also there is nothing wrong with the fan of the card, it is very quiet, but working.

Is this normal that it is 61C when idle?
What is the normal "work" temperature of a X1600 (pro) VPU?

I did a google search but not yet found an answer for it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2006)

um i dont think 60*C is good id say 40's or a tad higher not 60 id try putting as5 on it and checking up on that fan but id put as5 on it anyway wait for a second opinion b4 acting


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply,  I just bought my card yesterday, it is brand new!
(I mean, my card is new and I assume that I don't have to do anything about it to get it run cooler)

BTW, I can't get the heatsink from my card, It is sticked with some sticky dubbelsided tape between all chips and the heatsink, since it is new, I don't want to pull it off, I want to know more about the RV530pro "standard/safe" VPU temperatures VPU first.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2006)

*temperature*

When I'm running the game GTA San Andreas, the VPU temperature comes over the 80C..


----------



## Rooke (Feb 5, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with your card's temps.  The X1nnn cards are hotter than even the Xnnn cards. If you want to cool it more, increase the % fan speed for a lower temperature.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 5, 2006)

if you have such a small increase of your card temp i think you`re good.80c aren`t too bad..


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2006)

*LCD colors too red*

Ok, so 60-65C when idle is normal?..

Before this card I had an X300, my LCD screen was frequently way to red, I can adjust my lcd manual with less red, but the colors were changing all the time and unstable, mostly too red.

Now I tought it was over for a while with my new videocard and still my lcd colors are unstable, mostly way too red, I checked my cable from LCD to videocard, but all good connected.

What is the problem with that then?

Does it have to do with the temperature of the videocard?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2006)

Rooke said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with your card's temps.  The X1nnn cards are hotter than even the Xnnn cards. If you want to cool it more, increase the % fan speed for a lower temperature.




I can't control the fanspeed, I had installed Trixx (sapphire overclock utility) , with this you can also control the fanspeed, but it does not work on my comp 

My motherboard http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?DetailID=541&MenuID=93&LanID=0


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 5, 2006)

Use ATi Tool


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 10, 2006)

My Sapphire x1600 Pro 256mb is running at 54 degrees normal system use.  I just received my card the other day.  Today is the first day I have used ATI Tool .25 with it.  Tonight I will know how hot it gets during gaming with Quake 4 or BMFE II Demo.  I played BFME II last night with Ultra settings and over 900 unit number with no slow down!!!  Of course the unit number isn't 900 actual dwarves but still.  This card is perfect for my pocket book.  I am using AGP because I didn't want to upgrade my mobo and proc to get PCIE.  When I go to PV or 4GHZ proc then I'll make the switch.  I am going to overclock it tonight too to see how hot it gets.  There some people on GURU3D forums that are getting their x1600 Pro 256mb cards up to 650/800!!!!  If I could do that that would be awesome.  I am thinking of removing the heat sink and going with a nice new, little amount, of arctic 5.  I have a great case with massive air flow and I am stuck at 54 degree at 39% fan speed right now.  I think I can do better than that.  What fan speed are you using?  What FPS are you getting on your FPShooter games?  I ran Quake 4 at 1024x768, 32bit at 2XAA averaging 35fps and 45fps tops.  1024x768, 32bit no AA 60 solid.  

Great card!

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2006)

[Muad|Dib] said:
			
		

> What fan speed are you using?  What FPS are you getting on your FPShooter games?  I ran Quake 4 at 1024x768, 32bit at 2XAA averaging 35fps and 45fps tops.  1024x768, 32bit no AA 60 solid.
> 
> Great card!
> 
> [Muad|Dib]



I can play Farcry everything on highest settings 1280x1024 , Anisotrop 8x, HQ AF, Anti-aliasing 2x + adaptive, midmap high quality and A.I. advanced.
And the quality/framerate is perfect.To play farcry I do not need to overclock my card, since it runs already smooth and perfect 

I'm using default fan speed, since my pc was already incredibly quiet and i like to keep it that way.I also have default memory and core speed settings.

BTW for all Sapphire X1600pro owners, I have contacted Sapphire about the temperature of this card, they said not to worry, the vpu of this card can get over the 100 degrees celcius...

So I just leave the fan speed as is. My vpu gets about 85 degrees celsius when I play FarCry.

I will post a 3d mark score later on.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2006)

*3D mark score*

Here are my 3d marks

3Dmark01 SE: 16664
3Dmark03 Professional Edition: 7042
3Dmark05: 3847

(1024x768 No AA and AS, NOT overclocked )


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 12, 2006)

because Sapphire tells you that the card can stand up to 100c there`s no need to fry tour card.100c are toooooo much.i suggest you give some more power to the fan.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> because Sapphire tells you that the card can stand up to 100c there`s no need to fry tour card.100c are toooooo much.i suggest you give some more power to the fan.



I did not say that my card is getting over 100 degrees 



_"60C idle is an OK temperature for this card - its maximum rated 
temperate is over 100 C.

Sapphire Technology
English Speaking European Technical Support"

www.sapphiretech.com_

And so quiet...


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 12, 2006)

That is great to hear that the x1600 can go over 100 degrees celcius.  I was able to OC mine to 560/423 or 846 w/DDR2 memory.  I am running my fan at 70% and keeping it at 48 degrees idle and 61 degrees while playing BFMEII Demo at 1024/768 and Ultra settings.  I am very happy with this card.  When I do the ATI Tool scan for artifacts I peak at 71 degrees which is great.  I dig how ATI Tool logs your temps so that you can see how hot it got during a graphic intensive game.  I am going to run some 3D Mark 2005 and 06 test tonight.

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 13, 2006)

It may "survive" going to 100 degrees, but my guess is it will significantly reduce it's lifespan as you approach that temperature.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2006)

[Muad|Dib] said:
			
		

> I am running my fan at 70% and keeping it at 48 degrees idle and 61 degrees while playing BFMEII Demo at 1024/768 and Ultra settings.
> [Muad|Dib]



What is the ambient temperature(in your pc room) ?

When it is 26 degrees here(room temperature), then the GPU is 58 degrees when idle while I've set the fan speed at 70% with atitool as you did.

When the fan is on default(factory) speed, the fan is working on 39% with GPU temp at 64 degrees.

BTW Are we talking about the same temperatures? I'm talking about the GPU (or VPU) core temperature, I'm not talking about the "chip temperature" (as in atitool), my "chip temperature" is 48 degrees.

(btw, I live in Thailand.)


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I am down in my basement in Minnesota.  It's not freezing down here but it is cool, but not chilly.  Right now my ambient temp is 35 degrees.  My idle core temp is 45 degrees.  On the front page of ATI Tool my numbers look like this:
100% fan speed
45 degrees celsius (gpu temp)
35 degrees celsius (Temperature of temp. chip)

I hope that answers your question as I am not exactly sure.  I have my fan 100% to see how that works for awhile.  I am probably going to go back to the variable fan speeds.  I just wanted to test how cool I could get my gpu with the fan at 100% all the time.  

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Answers from Sapphire*

I have contacted Sapphire 1 more time and asked them the following questions:

*Is it normal when the GPU is 60-65 degrees CELSIUS when IDLE.
And when the GPU gets to 100 degrees CELSIUS when playing a game?*

*ATItool 0.25 says that my card has only 4 active
pipelines, I expect it to have 12 pipelines, is there something wrong with my card?*


Answers from Sapphire:

_Dear Customer,

About the temperatures:
These temperatures are within the cards limits and not damaging the cards
hardware.

About the pipelines:
ATI Tool is not reporting the number of pipes correctly - please
try to get the latest version or wait until a version is released that fully
supports your card.

Sapphire Technology
English Speaking European Technical Support

Tel. +44 08701 288320
www.sapphiretech.com_


----------



## trog100 (Feb 14, 2006)

"About the temperatures:
These temperatures are within the cards limits and not damaging the cards
hardware."

100c is burn your hand if u touch it hot.. i wouldnt like mine up there but if ati say its okay and wont damage anything i tend to believe em.. most folks are doint nothing other than guessing how hot is too hot where grfx cards are concerned..

trog


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, my card will not make it to 100 degrees.  As soon as my x1600 Pro hits 70.4 degrees I have problems.  At 71 degrees my screen goes black.  I ordered some A5 Ceramique but now I am thinking that maybe there is something wrong with my card.  I ran FEAR last night at 1024x768x32bit, 2xAA, 8xAF and the test demo ran great at 35FPS average.  I start playing the game and I get nothing but problems with textures disappearing, black faces to a sound channel disappearing along with my menus when I hit escape.  I turn off AF and everything runs perfectly.  Is this the ATI 6.2 driver alone no CCC problem?  Or is it my card maybe having some problems/defective?  Last night durning this problem I didn't go above 68 degrees.  So I don't think I was overheating.  I was running my fan at 100% too.

Thanks,

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 15, 2006)

ok plain and simple in ati tool set your temp values to this
above 20c 15%
above 30c 30%
above 40c 50%
above 50c 100%

when running a card over 60-70 is very bad. if your temps are higher then 50c idle or 60 load then i highly reccomend a aftermarket cooler. somthing like a zalman would be fine. also AS5 or ceramique is good to try to see if that lowers it enough. sapphire will always claim the 100c+ rated temp as they dont care if your card dies they want to sell more. thats why they dont use all copper heatsinks abd whatnot.


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 15, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> ok plain and simple in ati tool set your temp values to this
> above 20c 15%
> above 30c 30%
> above 40c 50%
> ...


Ok, will do!  I am going get rid of the cheap heat sink and go with a new Zalman or something.  I have the Ceramique on order and will get that by Friday.  I will post back when I have this thing modded.

Thanks for the reply,

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## OpTicaL (Feb 16, 2006)

Or just get a zalman v700-cu vga cooler. Under 62C max load and 34C idle.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 16, 2006)

the nearer a card gets to its upper limit the more heat can cause problems.. if i had an out of the box one not overclocked and it started to show probelms at 70c i might think it was a faulty one..

assuming it isnt the drivers with a new card.. a new card should go over 70c without artifacts and such showing up in my oppinion.. if it didnt i would be having seconds thoughts about it..

i am not talkng about extended life just about working as it should do.. u shouldnt have to fit an after market cooler just to make a card work..

trog


----------



## OpTicaL (Feb 17, 2006)

True that, but like most mechanical things, you prolong it's longevity if it runs cooler


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Zalman Fatal 1TY FS-V7*

Ok, ok, I have bought a Zalman Fatal 1TY FS-V7 vga cooler today...
And I'm glad I did that, because the temperatures suprised me!

Temperatures on load
CPU 49.0°C Pentium 4 630 running 3.4GHz (FSB 228 = 14% overclocked with systool) 
HDD 41.0°C

With Sapphire X1600pro stock cooler
Idle Temperature:	GPU: 60.0°C	GPU environment: 47.0°C
When playing GTA San Andreas
     Temperature:	GPU: 78.9°C	GPU environment: 57.0°C

With Zalman Fatal 1TY FS-V7 (on 5V quiet mode)
Idle Temperature:	GPU: 49.0°C	GPU environment: 42.0°C
When playing GTA San Andreas
     Temperature:	GPU: 59.4°C!	GPU environment: 49.0°C


Note: I run the Zalman on 5V "quiet mode" and it is pretty quiet, I guess the noise is about the same when the stock fan is on 70%.
One downside, the fanspeed cannot be controlled, with installation you have to choose to either run it on 5V or 12V.


I'm very satisfied with my new Zalman cooler, it keeps the GPU idle just under 50°C!


About ati display drivers for Sapphire X1600 owners:

For best performance
I have installed the 6.1 display driver from Sapphire (downloaded from Sapphire website) with a 6.2 Catalyst Control Center downloaded from ati. The Sapphire 6.1 display driver is better then the new 6.2 display driver from ati (at least with my hardware).


----------



## papubhai (Feb 20, 2006)

*no overdrive*

i am using msi rx 1600 pro td 256 plz tell me brother how to ebanlble overdrive as there is no such option available in the ati control center


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2006)

Download and install the most recent version of ati Catalyst Control Center


----------



## papubhai (Feb 21, 2006)

*no overdrive*

thanks dude actually ii have installed catalyst 6.1 but still in vain 

ati tool is no more than a stupid..
actually i am not new to ati but new to overdrive .thanks 4 ur reply
waiting 4 another one

my pc is 

athlon 64 3000+
msi k8n neo3 (nforce 4-4x)
1 GB ram ddr 400
catalyst 6.2 from ati
msi rx 1600 pro td 256
wd 80gb sata
and other similar to others and importantly


3dmark05 =4177 is this good enough 



350 watt original supply


----------

